
The best country to start a business - iuguy
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703859204575525883366862428.html%3Fmod%3DWSJ_hps_sections_smallbusiness&urlhash=TKBb&goback=.gde_43446_member_35331599#articleTabs%3Darticle
======
iuguy
BTW I'd take some of these figures with a grain of salt.

For example, in the UK I set up Mandalorian Security Services Ltd in the
morning and by the afternoon I was up and running. The company I used
guaranteed a 48 hour turnaround time and uses 'off-the-shelf' pre-registered
companies then renames them.

Likewise the costs of setting a company up in the UK are nowhere near the
$120k mark. Again, the whole process cost me about £120 including all the
necessary documents, filings and everything else. My annual accounts for the
first year including VAT returns cost about £500, so with that and postage,
VAT registration and everything else you're going to come out with change from
around US$2,000.

